# Paypal or shopping cart for beginners



## shirtbuzz (May 5, 2016)

In the beginning stages of my launch and getting ready for the website build. I am still learning but I have read about paypal vs shopping cart. What would you suggest for a new business?

Which is cheaper?
Which is more reliable?
Pros and Cons?

Thank you and any advice or opinions I would appreciate!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Paypal is a shopping cart. 

A lot will depend on which software you use for your site. have you nailed that down yet?


----------



## shirtbuzz (May 5, 2016)

No I am brand new to all this and was thinking if I should start right off the bat and make a website or sell directly off IG using paypal until I get on my feet. 

I was looking at shopify,,,


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

shirtbuzz said:


> No I am brand new to all this and was thinking if I should start right off the bat and make a website or sell directly off IG using paypal until I get on my feet.
> 
> I was looking at shopify,,,


Paypal is a pretty common denominator. Pretty much everyone takes it, including Instagram, Facebook, Shopify, etc. 

You can't go wrong with a Paypal account.


----------



## ericsson2416 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm with Joe. PayPal is easy and fees are pretty standard. I use it on my phone to process transactions, we have an iPad in the shop for customers to pay,and it's integrated into our website as a payment processor. All aspects are streamlined and easy to use.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We use WooCommerce for our website and accept payments through both Paypal and Stripe. This solution has been working well for us.


----------



## TheFactShop (Apr 15, 2016)

BidsMaven said:


> We use WooCommerce for our website and accept payments through both Paypal and Stripe. This solution has been working well for us.


I've heard a lot of bad things about Stripe lately... But so far haven't had any issues myself.

I'd recommend having Stripe & PayPal too.. not a lot of people know that they can pay on their card via PayPal without having an account. But if they don't have a PayPal account, then get to the checkout.. you've lost a customer.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Paypal makes the payment so safely and easily. It won't share your payment information to anyone and it accept all cards online. You can also download the iPhone APPS, you will instantly transfer money.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

PayPal pros and cons.
1. PayPal is easy to set up
2. You’ll be able to accept both credit card and PayPal payments. 
3. Some view PayPal as less professional. 
4. Some people have had their PayPal accounts frozen this is the biggest fear with payPal.

shopping cart pros and cons:
pros:
1.customizable
2.fits any type of business
3.Security,shipment is good
4. no bugs in shopping cart
cons:
1. top end features are not good
2.requires some technical expertize to set up
3.price of advanced features are very high




So,shopping cart is more reliable.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

Look into Braintree with Paypal. I've got a Woocommerce site and have integrated it with Paypal but am looking to go thru Braintree (which is a PayPal company). Pricing is the same, good reporting and fraud monitoring. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## harryvent (Aug 8, 2016)

Paypal is a pretty good choice for online payments.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I've used PayPal for over ten years. I've never had a problem. Initially some people were hesitant to use it but I haven't heard anyone say that in long time. A lot of people still think they need a PayPal account to use it which isn't true.


----------



## ChristineRice (Sep 5, 2016)

Shopping cart.


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

splathead said:


> Paypal is a shopping cart.


yea..thats what i thought..??


----------

